

Ask YC: Anything like one-day or one-weekend intro classes? - aasarava

Has anyone attended, or know of, short introductory classes on development topics like Ruby, Python, iPhone apps, and so on?<p>I always seem to have a long list of things I'd like to learn, but I know that it'll take me forever to really understand more than one or two of the items because of the time it takes to find good tutorials and reference books and start working my way through them when I've got a spare moment here and there.  I can learn a lot faster if someone walks me through a topic, point by point, and is there to immediately answer questions that come up.<p>If there were intensive one-day or one-weekend classes on topics like Ruby, Python, etc., I'd love to attend.  Anyone have any recommendations?
======
dats
I know you'd rather be there in person, but here's the next best thing. Last
year, Berkeley did a one-day Ruby on Rails course and put the videos online.

[http://radlab.cs.berkeley.edu/wiki/Ruby_on_Rails_1-day_cours...](http://radlab.cs.berkeley.edu/wiki/Ruby_on_Rails_1-day_course)

<http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=4910EFAA8600A920>

EDIT: You mentioned getting your questions answered quickly. I'm constantly
amazed at the number of smart and responsive people in IRC channels. You might
want to give that a shot.

